# Issues with storing paints and hobby supplies



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

So, for the longest time I've had difficulty in storing my paints. I have several GW paint pots and I've graduated from card boxes to this 








And eventually to using that and card boxes.
My storage journey has been a frustrating on to say the least. Not to mention brushes, tools, cleaners, flock, glue, etc...
This was an issue until yesterday. I was at my friend's game store, a former GW indie shop, and was discussing this with said friend/owner.
He has been in the process of liquidating his GW stock as he no longer wishes to carry those products. As a result his Citadel paints were reduced to 4 for $10 and he barely had a full rack left. 
After discussing storage issues I asked what he was going to do with the upright Citadel paint rack.
"Probably throw it out by the dumpster. Why, you want it?"
This was an "are you kidding?" question for me.
"How much?"
"Take it and the paint in it."
And with that I gladly accepted the rack and 110 pots of Citadel product.

















And this is everything in my guest/hobby room.









Problem solved. 
I'm going back to the store tomorrow to pick up, literally, a 40K shelf for product display.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

You lucky lucky bugger


----------



## Shady ed (Sep 9, 2010)

WHAT!?!

I need friends like that.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

That's pretty hilarious. =) Good for your man!

We're I in your position I'd take the paint, but be at a loss for what to do with the rack. I just don't have the space.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Kreuger said:


> That's pretty hilarious. =) Good for your man!
> 
> We're I in your position I'd take the paint, but be at a loss for what to do with the rack. I just don't have the space.


Honestly, I don't have much space. I'm rearranging the guest room to smartly fit everything. The shelf, which is a forty-one and one quarter inch wide book case w/ acrylic shelves. I'm hoping that I can comfortably fit it in my truck tomorrow. But, all of this is requiring the rearrangement of one entire wall... if only I could get rid of the guest bed, that'd free up loads of space!


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

So, you wake up in the morning from a night of dreaming about gaming, hobby, and general 40K. You walk into the kitchen and go about your breakfast routine. Suddenly, you remember a list you dreamed about playing and it had a couple of Predators and a Stormraven. Oh and it had a Drop Pod.
"Do I even have those?" crosses your mind.
You walk into your Hobby room to check.








Yup, its on the shelf.

So, I picked up the 40K product shelf today and put it in my guest/hobby room.
I think its neat.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Bwa hahaha!

"My gaming room is chapter approved!"


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Kreuger said:


> Bwa hahaha!
> 
> "My gaming room is chapter approved!"


Never thought of that, wish I had!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I am coming over and mugging you, lucky bastard.

Any extra Hawk Turquoise?


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

djinn24 said:


> I am coming over and mugging you, lucky bastard.
> 
> Any extra Hawk Turquoise?


I'm suddenly uncomfortable meeting you 

I don't think so. Don't recall seeing it in the mix.

:checks the do not have list:

And its on my to buy list


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Speaking of meeting Ploss and I will not be down until much later then normal on Wednesday, maybe even really early Thursday.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

djinn24 said:


> Speaking of meeting Ploss and I will not be down until much later then normal on Wednesday, maybe even really early Thursday.


Ah, ok. Since we're about to go way out in left and off topic corresponding through this thread, you can always text me


----------



## Matcap (Aug 23, 2012)

You lucky, lucky bastard


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

I wouldn't have the space for this, and my wife would never agree to having those things in our house.

I'd say yes anyway. Must be so nice to be able to find colours instantly!


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Actually, my wife is cool with both, seeing as how its in the guest room its not a big deal. As a matter of fact, she like walking in and finding colours instantly too.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

My wife has painted a few miniatures, but never enough to appreciate the ability to find paints quickly.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I am planning on building a spice rack like wall mount for my paints and work on filling out the rest of my Vallejo paints. I have probably 70 percent of the game colors and 50 percent of the model colors. Might start on some model airs and the Badger airbrush paints.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

The building of a paint rack tutorial might be a good idea for on here.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Point taken. I will make sure to do a write up when I make one. Question is standing up or laying down?


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

djinn24 said:


> Point taken. I will make sure to do a write up when I make one. Question is standing up or laying down?


I'm not sure what you mean by laying down. I would imagine a standing one could be easy to achieve, depending on if you want it to have a base for storing things like aerosol paints/primers or other equipment like air brushes and compressors. 

If doing it as two separate pieces, that could give someone the option of building one or both in the event they already have an existing cabinet/stand to set a paint rack on.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

The paint bottles, standing up or laying down.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

djinn24 said:


> The paint bottles, standing up or laying down.


Oh...
Doesn't that depend on the paint container? GW and P3 paint are in pots... as are the Tamiya (?) while Vallejo and Reaper paint is in the dropper bottles. Pots are better upright wile I believe droppers are better laying down... maybe a rack with both considering people do not buy just one brand and only one brand.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Hmmm so a tutorial with multiple shelf configurations to choose from? I need bottle measurements for some paints then. 

Written or video or both do you think?


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

djinn24 said:


> Written or video or both do you think?


I prefer written with good picture support. I don't often have the time or setup to watch, re-watch, and try and pause a video when doing work on something.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Will work on sketches then. Probably do both.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

djinn24 said:


> Hmmm so a tutorial with multiple shelf configurations to choose from? I need bottle measurements for some paints then.
> 
> Written or video or both do you think?


Probably both. Some people can follow directions, some are visual, and some are both.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I really need to say a donation page up to help find these projects other folks want me to do lol.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

I wasn't insinuating that you had to do it... but, let me know when you get the Kickstarter up fir this one. I want to see if I can get one going for all my own stuff.
Kickstarter: Jace of Ultramar paints Ravenwing tutorial
I like it, its got a ring to it


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

This one I need to do for my personal paint storage.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

djinn24 said:


> This one I need to do for my personal paint storage.


Oh... since you're doing it anyway...


----------



## Matcap (Aug 23, 2012)

Not to discourage you guys from building your own stuff, but I use these things:
http://www.hobbyzone.pl/en/workshop-organizers-/16-paint-stand-paint-racks-paint-rack.html

2 of these do me grand and were quite affordable to get over here. Plus you can customize them to size. Their painting tables are pretty brilliant as well.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Matcap said:


> Not to discourage you guys from building your own stuff, but I use these things:
> http://www.hobbyzone.pl/en/workshop-organizers-/16-paint-stand-paint-racks-paint-rack.html
> 
> 2 of these do me grand and were quite affordable to get over here. Plus you can customize them to size. Their painting tables are pretty brilliant as well.


Those are pretty cool and a nice alternative... but, I think Djinn24 is set on making one. 

I'll stick with the Citadel rack :grin:


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I've looked at those and it's the cost of shipping. Off the top of my head it was almost as much as the rack itself.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Wow, that bites.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Just means I get to built one exactly how I want it.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

djinn24 said:


> Just means I get to built one exactly how I want it.


Which is cool. 

Now, is this going to be an immobile rack -OR- will it spin like a carousel?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Wall mount or else I would just get a paintier 90 or what ever is called.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Paintier 90? Never heard of it.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Paintier 80, my bad
http://paintier.com/Paintier80.html

















I would need at least 3 of these.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Eww...

I say build and construct a master piece of paint storage goodness! 

It'll be awesome sauce.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Planning on it.


----------

